# Wotofo Profile M Gasket



## Jaco T (9/10/21)

Hi all,
I have an issue with my Wotofo Profile M. I have to state that I purchased the RTA secondhand. The filling gasket has perished and the replacement in the box is not the right size. I have looked high and low for the replacement to no avail.

Regards


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/10/21)

Which one? the one under the top cap, or the one that forms part of the fill hole?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaco T (10/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Which one? the one under the top cap, or the one that forms part of the fill hole?
> 
> View attachment 241138



The one that forms part of the fill hole.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/10/21)

Jaco T said:


> The one that forms part of the fill hole.



You're going to struggle to get that, however it's easier than you realise to make one.

Strip your atty down to expose that middle section, remove the old rubber stopper,/ bung, and clean it thoroughly.
Now spray some Q20 or even Spray and Cook lightly into where the bung fits on both sides, and two toothpicks.
Carefully fill the indent with silicone rubber, and use a wet finger to smooth it, taking care to not force too much silicone rubber through the other side.
Now insert your "lubricated" toothpicks where you want the fill/vacuum release holes and wait for it to dry ...
When it's set, remove you new gasket / bung, trim off any excess rubber carefully with a scalpel and or small pair of (nail)scissors, and remove the toothpicks.
Clean everything thoroughly, reassemble and you should be good to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/10/21)

Maybe you could send these guys a sample and they could make one for you https://sealtechydraulics.co.za/, but my personal opinion is that it would be easier, and cheaper, to just buy a new atty. Perfect excuse for some vape mail right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/10/21)

I have gone through SOOOO many O-rings on mine. It's akwats the o-ring that fits on the sliding tip just under where the drip tip fits


----------

